# My puppy fell/jumped off the bed!!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Puppies are pretty resilient, and I bet he will be fine if he shows no limping at all. He learned a little lesson about gravity!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree. Just keep watching for signs that you mentioned for another day or so, but I'm guessig he will be just fine. Bet he wont try that for awhile!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

LOL... Silly pup! I'm sure he is fine if you don't see him limping.


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you for relieving responses! I'll continue to monitor him for sure, I hope nothing is broken :crossfing

He was very very naughty and silly.. you might have laughed if you saw what happened. He jumped off from bed and ran off to the living room and i was behind him freaking out! He was then just sit and looked at me like i was crazy (well, i was) :doh:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My dogs as youngsters all had their first run ins with gravity. I am sure your pup will be fine if you have not seen any issues as of yet. Now maybe just maybe (or maybe not) your pup will feel a little less invincible.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sure he's fine. Puppies seem to bounce! When Hank was tiny he'd jumped out of my arms many times, that is until I learned he didn't like being held!


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you, i really am relieved 



Maxs Mom said:


> My dogs as youngsters all had their first run ins with gravity. I am sure your pup will be fine if you have not seen any issues as of yet. *Now maybe just maybe (or maybe not) your pup will feel a little less invincible.*


Not likely... my pup still running around and bouncing like nothing could hurt him :uhoh:
Just earlier he was trying to jump up onto my bed, so after jumping off the bed, he's now trying to jump onto the bed :



Willow52 said:


> I'm sure he's fine. Puppies seem to bounce! When Hank was tiny he'd jumped out of my arms many times, that is until I learned he didn't like being held!


My pup likes being held, even has "the position" when I carry him.. just not too long.. he'd try to jump too if you held him for too long :


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I bet he will be fine....Murphy jumped out of a shopping cart at the pet store (10 days ago and was fine) my husband thought he would be cute sitting in the cart. Really hard not to yell at husband in store! I know here I was worried about the stairs too...and he is jumping out of carts!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope he's feeling better today! It's amazing how tough they are LOL. I stub my toe and I'm out of commission all day. :doh:



janine said:


> I bet he will be fine....Murphy jumped out of a shopping cart at the pet store (10 days ago and was fine) my husband thought he would be cute sitting in the cart. Really hard not to yell at husband in store! I know here I was worried about the stairs too...and he is jumping out of carts!!!


LMAO. You're right, it's SO hard not to yell in the store! Usually I will just give like a death glare and he's knows he's going to get it when we get back in the car. :curtain:


----------



## MorningGlory (Aug 11, 2009)

What a perfect puppy that you have. 

I remember at 6 months the zoomies hit. She was running so fast and ran right into the corner of the door jam. Her eye was a bit swollen for a few hours but she lived (and maintained her sight). I didn't teach a thing--she still can't control; herself when the zoomies hit. She is 100% out of control. 

Enjoy each silly moment they show you.


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

MorningGlory said:


> What a perfect puppy that you have.
> 
> I remember at 6 months the zoomies hit. She was running so fast and ran right into the corner of the door jam. Her eye was a bit swollen for a few hours but she lived (and maintained her sight). I didn't teach a thing--she still can't control; herself when the zoomies hit. She is 100% out of control.
> 
> Enjoy each silly moment they show you.


Thanks

And yeah, he zooms around too sometimes, especially when he was about to chew the furniture and i said no.. and he moved to the wall scratching at the wallpaper and i said no.. next thing i know he's grabbing one of this toy and zooming around the place with the toy.

Silly pup :


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If he ain't limping, he probably ain't hurt. Puppies tend to be dramatic about things like that, in my experience. Don't sweat it: he'll bang into a few more things before puppyhood is over.


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> If he ain't limping, he probably ain't hurt. Puppies tend to be dramatic about things like that, in my experience. Don't sweat it: he'll bang into a few more things before puppyhood is over.


Thank you, and I am happy to report he seems fine and does everything normally. Still doesn't teach him about gravity though.. hehehe
I was just concerned as he was still a puppy... being small, probably the bones are still soft. I'm just so relieved that he's doing fine


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those puppy cries can be so painful but luckily puppies are made of rubber and always seem to bounce back. Glad he is back to himself now.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Puppies tend to bounce right back, even after hitting the floor or the wall..lol

Glad he is doing ok and back to himself!


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you! I'm glad he's doing just fine too 
I'll be more careful next time


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG my puppy is now limping!!! 

Its almost 8 pm here now. I gave him his lunch around 7 pm, he was still ok then. He was dancing around for his food like he usually does. At one point he kind of slipped (our flooring is ceramic tiles and probably a bit slippery for his feet). He scarf down his food like he usually does, and right after he was finished, he walk towards me and it was when I noticed he was limping on his left front leg!!! He was still walking normally before, and we even played a bit this evening about 1-2 hours before his dinnertime, and he was perfectly fine.

Could this be related to his fall/jump 2 days ago?
I called the vet, and he said to bring him in tomorrow and they'll give him painkillers. Should I demand for more like an x-ray or something?
He likes to stand and put his 2 front legs on things (tables, bed, etc) and he is still doing it after I noticed the limping.

Just for information, he just had his second set of vaccination last week, and he had frontline plus 2 days ago (I was going to give him Revolution but couldn't find one - sold out).


Update: (10:42pm)

He slept shortly after dinner. He woke up a while ago to pee, and the limping completely gone! I'm so completely puzzled by this


----------

